# P0298 & p0299



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Strange combination. Those appear to be Engine Oil Over-temp and Turbo Underboost codes. What did you find out from your appointment, and did the codes persist or did they clear on their own? I don't see the year and mileage of your vehicle in your post. Those might help in narrowing down the source of the problem. 

If I had these two codes, my first step would be to try to confirm if they are even accurate. Might consider clearing them (or disconnect/reconnect battery if you don't have a code reader) and see if they come back, along with checking to see if negative battery cable has been replaced under special coverage. With these codes being seemingly unrelated to one another, and the Oil Over-temp code making no sense on a car that isn't even warmed up, an error in the ECU, low battery voltage confusing the sensors/computer, or another source of electrical error would be within the range of possibilities. 

If the codes were real, the oil lines to the turbo, the piping to/from the intercooler, and the turbo itself would seem to be the places to check for a problem that would relate to turbo boost and/or oil temp. 

The noise you describe at start-up is normal and many people have reported it or asked about it. I forget what the actual source was, though.


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

A mouse chewed a whole in the vacuum line to the sensor!? So probably why it threw all the codes at once? The service slip only shows the underboost code. 

They replaced a piece of line not even the size of my pinky finger & Racecar is back to normal. The start up noise is good to know!

Honestly though, one of the main reasons I joined this is because knowing before going gives me a better understanding. For example I asked them to fill my tires, get into my car and all my tires are sitting at 33? Turned around to have them fix it. They tell me 35. No, gentleman it's 38. 

"Oh that's right, you drive that diesel."

Darn right!


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

It's increasingly difficult to find good help these days.


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

Too true! I have yet to find a dealer I actually enjoy speaking to & deal with.


----------

